# renouncing citizenship - Nz



## slare

I've always wondered i was born in Wellington so i got citizenship by birth what would happen if i renounced it could i get it back? since i got it by birth?

and if i couldn't get it back by birth could i get it back through decent?

Was curious, and i couldn't exactly, find a answer.


----------



## topcat83

slare said:


> I've always wondered i was born in Wellington so i got citizenship by birth what would happen if i renounced it could i get it back? since i got it by birth?
> 
> and if i couldn't get it back by birth could i get it back through decent?
> 
> Was curious, and i couldn't exactly, find a answer.


Curious as to why you'd want to renounce citizenship. Is it because another country you want to get citizenship for doesn't allow you to be a citizen of another country also?


----------



## slare

Indeed that's why i was wondering.


----------



## Song_Si

Clearly set out in legislation here (see (4)



> 15* Renunciation of citizenship*
> (1)A New Zealand citizen who has attained the age of 18 years and is of full capacity and who is recognised by the law of another country as a citizen of that country may, at any time, make a declaration of renunciation of his New Zealand citizenship in the prescribed manner.
> (2)Subject to subsection (3), the Minister shall cause every declaration made under subsection (1) to be registered in the prescribed manner, and, as from the date of that registration, the declarant shall cease to be a New Zealand citizen.
> (3)The Minister may decline to register a declaration of renunciation if—
> (a)the declarant is resident in New Zealand; or
> (b)a state of war exists between New Zealand and any other country.
> (4)A person who has ceased to be a New Zealand citizen under this section may regain New Zealand citizenship only by way of a grant of citizenship under section 8 or section 8A or section 9.


----------



## slare

Awesome seems decently hard to get it back, so i'll have to think about it.


----------

